# painting the rims



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

im thinkin about painting my stock rims on my 200sx, since the cost of aftermarket rims is out of my budget, and i would rather spent money on performance parts. im thinkin about doing something like seth did, painting them gunmetal gray, but instead of doing the whole rims, i want to leave the lip silver, and polish it so its nice and shiny. anyone have any ideas on this one?


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

yeah i did this like 3 weeks ago...i had some cheap pepboy 15 inch rims...they were only 50 bucks a piece and there better than stock so i bought em...i painted them for like 15 dollars and left a silver lip the only thing that sucks is taht if you want to do a good job its really time consuming....but its worth it....it took me about 6 hours to do mine all you have to do is tape off your tires and tear little pieces of masking tape and go around the edge of the rim ( where you want the silver lip to be) thats what takes the longest time but just be careful and do a good job and they will look really nice....you cant even tell that mine didnt come painted like that from the factory 
me
xxx


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

got any pics of the paintjob on the wheels? thanks


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

i have pix i just havent downloaded them ill try to get to them sometime this weekend


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i painted my 15" se-r rims gunmetal. take a look at my cardomain site to check em out. (the addy is in my sig)


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

painting is nice, but after a while the paint chips and peels and it looks not nice, A great alternative is Powder Coating, looks nice, and won't peel. good stuff, must m 2 cents


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

home painted with polished lip eh??? I just masked off the lip with masking tape and used a file on the lip, then used 3 stages of sand paper, from course to fine... here is the product...










HINT - take off the wheel weights first, I forgot to and had to repaint all 4 rims... DOH


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

nice, im painting my B14 stock alloys (6 side spoked).. and im going to leave the lip silver/polished...


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

dryboy, are you saying that you painted the whole rims first, then filed and sanded the lip, to take off the gunmetal color, and bring out the polished look? not to be a hater or anything, but why did you use a file? in the end, they look real good, very nice job on them, inspires me to paint mine real soon


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

great job guys. was wondering what kind of paint did u guys use on them? what and how much prepwork were done prior to painting? did u spray clearcoat as well? I want to print my 96 se stockers I am thinking the gunmetal or maybe black. thanks


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

o0o0 sorry I didnt explain good... I used masking tape on the lip and it looked good but the lip was dull, so I took off the stock silver paint that was on the lip using a file... I tried sand paper first, then a dremel and found that it was hard for me to get off. Thats why... thanks for the complements


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

dryboy, where you at in New York?


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

RGS50 said:


> *great job guys. was wondering what kind of paint did u guys use on them? what and how much prepwork were done prior to painting? did u spray clearcoat as well? I want to print my 96 se stockers I am thinking the gunmetal or maybe black. thanks *


i used duplicolor "graphite" aka gunmetal and i put about 4 to 5 coats of that on....then i let it dry for a bit and put about 3 coats of clear on there =) i know it sounds like alot but i only used about 1 and 1/4 can of the graphite and one can a clear...trust me if you take your time its well worth it....its cheap about $15 and makes your car look completely different than stock...even though my rims arent stock


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i have a black car, should i go gunmetal, or matte black, or another color?


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

my car is black and i did gunmetal with a silver lip and it looks super nice....it all depends if you want your car to look like its all black ya know....alot of people may not like that look but i think it looks super good 
me
xxx


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, personally, i like the look of the gunmetal/polished lip rims, and i dont really want to spend 600-1000 bucks on rims when i can use that money for a turbo, and keep it sleeper


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

me too except im saving for sr20det =) anyway if you dont like the look of your stock rims and you dont want ot spend alot of money but you want some bigger and wider rims go to pep boys they sell some 15x6.5 for 40bux a piece and if you get some faulken azenis tires youll only spend like 350 and it makes a big dif in your cars handeling...you can paint em too thats what i did...ill try to get some pix of my car this weekend to let you see what im talking about


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah do that, id like to see it, seems like you put some time into it


----------

